# vekkuli



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Kielitoimiston sanakirja sanoo sanan _vekkuli_ vastaavan sanoja kuten _veitikka_ (englanniksi "rascal"), _veikeä_ (eng. "funny, jovial") ja niin edelleen.

Ei kuitenkaan selviä minulle, juuri miten nämä määritelmät sopivat seuraavaan yhteyteen (joka poimin eilisesta uutisjutusta):



> Oikeistopopulistisen Viron konservatiivisen kansanpuolueen ehdokas Mart Helme sai vain 16 ääntä. Äänestyksen jälkeen Helme näytti häviäjän sijaan vekkulilta. Hän alkoi jo epäillä sitä, mikä pari tuntia myöhemmin osoittautui todeksi.



Jos Helme osoitauttui olevan oikeassa vaalien seuraavista tapahtumista niin miten tämä tekisi hänestä "vekkulin"?

Paljon kiitoksia


----------



## Spongiformi

Vekkulilta voi näyttää, jos tietää jotakin, mitä muut paikalla olijat eivät vielä tiedä ja nautiskelee näiden muiden epätietoisuudesta ja pettymyksestä.


----------



## Marko55

Hän näytti vekkulilta. = Hänellä oli vekkuli ilme.

Tällä sivulla on kuvateksti:
Kodin saanut koira: DUDUTU - Rescueyhdistys Kulkurit ry - Matkalla kotiin!
- katso kolmas kuva alhaalla

Kuvateksti:
*Dudutulla on vekkuli ilme*. [Dudutu = koiran nimi]

En tiedä, miten tämä lause pitäisi kääntää englanniksi.

Joka tapauksessa Mart Helme ei näyttänyt pettyneeltä, vaikka ilmoitettiin, että hän oli hävinnyt äänestyksessä.


----------



## Gavril

OK, alan ymmärtää paremmin asiaa.

Miksi koiran ilme (linkitulta sivustolta) sanotaan "vekkuliksi" eikä pelkästään "iloiseksi"?

Voin keksiä mahdollisia syitä, olen vain utelias mitä mieltä olette.


----------



## Marko55

Mielestäni koira on tosi suloinen. Myös silmät hymyilevät. Usein suloisista, hymyilevistä lapsista sanotaan, että heillä on kuvassa vekkuli ilme. Esim. tämän kuvan hakusanoissa (alhaalla) on sanat "vekkuli - katse":
Kuva: Minä sen tein! - pulla leipoja leipuri leivonta 4-vuotias nelivuotias poika ylpeys - Kuvatoimisto - Photostock Vastavalo.fi

Tällä sivulla on kuva, jonka kuvatekstissä sanotaan:
siinä se on! niin ihana *vekkuli* poika!

" ei niin idyllinen perhe": monday

Koiran, lapsen ja nuoren miehen silmätkin hymyilevät. Siksi voidaan sanoa, että heillä on vekkuli ilme.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos selvennyksestä


----------

